# JDBaits.com Test Baits



## BassAddict (Feb 19, 2008)

Our test baits for the review are begining to be sent out so start watching your mail guys!!! The test bait lineup and a review sheet will be posted here in the next few days!!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 23, 2008)

Id Like to apologize to everyone for taking so long, in my excitement I let the cat out of the bag too soon, but all the packages should be mailed this week. I think I picked a good group of people to test and I'm hoping to get some good feedback from all who i sent baits to. Ill even post up a field test sheet to make it easier on yas, just copy and paste it into your reply and give the 6 category's a 1-5 rating. SMDave I'm expecting a little bit more from you since you are the #1 reviewer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyway you will be receiving (2) of each of these baits:



























PS Why not kill 2 birds with 1 stone and test our baits with the hooker hooks that Jim sent us a few months back!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2008)

Got my baits today - as soon as the lake thaw i will give them a try.

Thanks JDBaits!


----------



## SMDave (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm psyched. These will be the first thing I try next time I go out fishing!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2008)

All I need is some decent weather and I'll be testing!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 28, 2008)

All the baits are sent!!, While you guys fish them remember, each color contains a diffrent mix. I know itll be awhile before some of you get to use them, so for starters post up some of your inital thoughts (good or bad). Also if I promised anyone test baits and forgot, im sorry, let me know and ill square up with you. Anyway heres the test sheet as promised, we are looking foward to hearing all your thoughts.

Tinboats.net FIELD TEST SURVEY 

PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Purple 

Scent (If Applicable) 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Comments: 









PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Oxbug 

Scent (If Applicable) 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Comments: 









PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Black Crawl 

Scent (If Applicable) 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Comments: 









PRODUCT NAME: 5 ¼” Cut Tail COLOR: Dark Green Pumpkin 

Scent (If Applicable) 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Comments: 









PRODUCT NAME: 5 1/4” Cut Tail COLOR: Brown 

Scent (If Applicable) 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Comments: 









Other 

PRODUCT: COLOR: 

Scent (If Applicable) 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Comments:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

Bass:

Do you want us to do this online? Or print out the sheet and mail it back - I am confused


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 28, 2008)

esquired said:


> Bass:
> 
> Do you want us to do this online? Or print out the sheet and mail it back - I am confused



Online, you can copy & paste it, and include it in your reply. Then just give me a number grade and maybe a comment about each worm..... I know for me i often procrastinate doing reviews so i thought id try to make it easier for you guys by giving an out line


----------



## redbug (Feb 28, 2008)

PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Purple 

Scent (If Applicable) 
added mega strike
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
4
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
4
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
4 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
4 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
4 
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Comments: 
overall very satisfied with this bait. I like a firm bait so for me it works.
I was able to catch several fish on the 2 that I had so they held up well.
I would like to see both a longer and fatter bait in the future 
good job and thanks 
more reports coming soon
Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

Tinboats.net FIELD TEST SURVEY

PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Purple

Scent (If Applicable)
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 4

Color
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 56

Sink Rate
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Action
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Softness
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 5 

Durability
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

OVERALL Rating
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 4

Comments:

Nice colors and feels great in my hand,.








PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Oxbug

Scent (If Applicable)
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 2

Color
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 3

Sink Rate
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Action
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Softness
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 5

Durability
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

OVERALL Rating
1 2 3 4 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 3

Comments:


I do not like this color and it smells 'funny" not sure what scent you were going for here. Worm is less then 1/2 round so it will be hard for me to fish it weightless.






PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Black Crawl

Scent (If Applicable)
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 4

Color
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 5

Sink Rate
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Action
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Softness
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 5

Durability
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

OVERALL Rating
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 4

Comments:

Love the red flecks in the black. Nice molding and an almost full and heavy worm 









PRODUCT NAME: 5 ¼” Cut Tail COLOR: Dark Green Pumpkin

Scent (If Applicable)
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 3

Color
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 3

Sink Rate
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Action
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Softness
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 4

Durability
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

OVERALL Rating
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 3.5

Comments:


Color is decent and i like the shape, looks like a great finesse worm or shakey head type worm 








PRODUCT NAME: 5 1/4” Cut Tail COLOR: Brown

Scent (If Applicable)
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 3

Color
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 1

Sink Rate
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Action
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

Softness
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 1

Durability
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT unknown

OVERALL Rating
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT 2

Comments:


I hate this color, the worms were less then 1/2 round and they were very hard in spots. Horrible!!!!!!






Other

PRODUCT: COLOR:

Scent (If Applicable)
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT

Color
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT

Sink Rate
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT

Action
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT

Softness
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT

Durability
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT

OVERALL Rating
1 2 3 4 5
POOR - EXCELLENT

Comments:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the honest feedback Esquired and i just want to remind everyone that these baits were our first pours and were sent out so we can tweak our formulas. If anyone is interested in our baits please do not judge our final product solely on this review lol


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Thanks for the honest feedback Esquired and i just want to remind everyone that these baits were our first pours and were sent out so we can tweak our formulas. If anyone is interested in our baits please do not judge our final product solely on this review lol



Overall the review seems positive =D>, Color is subjective to most people and so is the smell....You might be on to something :wink: 


I look forward to testing mine in the spring and summer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

To be fair - Bass Addict sent me some of his other products and they are excellent - he poured me a few (far too few, LOL) of his zipper worms in a great color and they are AWESOME!

i will do a review of those this spring.

Also, he has the Krinkle Cut worms and I have used them from the prior man. They are a great worm and *he is now the only one in the world *who can make them


----------



## SMDave (Feb 28, 2008)

I haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## little anth (Feb 28, 2008)

same here


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys. sorry for the delay. Dennis did let the cat out of the bag a little early. I was busy rebuilding and engine at work we didn't have much time to pour the test baits. But they are in the mail. He sent them out today. Again sorry for the delay


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm still waiting too.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 29, 2008)

I cut right to the chase and placed an order for some krinkle cuts and mPs from BassAddict. I hope I like em. He PMed me the color prototypes and they look pretty sweet. I'm looking forward to tryin' em out.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 29, 2008)

Im going to wait till I hit the water to fill out the field test form you made bassaddict.


----------



## little anth (Mar 3, 2008)

got mine today thanks

the clear look pro. i cant wait to use em they are sick
thanks man


----------



## SMDave (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah man both Jerseyans got them already...


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 3, 2008)

....and a Kentuckian!  . Got mine today and the baits look great! Dang I can't wait to test them out, and the smoke shad color is perfect. Come on warm weather! 8)


----------



## Nickk (Mar 3, 2008)

I got mine today! Colors and textures are great, the water is softening up around here so I may be able to work them in a couple weeks. They look like great dropshot and shakey head baits but I'd like to try the straight tails weightless on a 1/0.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 3, 2008)

I didn't get mine yet


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 4, 2008)

Got mine today! They look great. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok i finally got out yesterday and tried to do some test I ended up only using one of your worms so ill do a review of it now 
PRODUCT NAME: 4” ¾ Senko COLOR: Purple (dont know why your callin it purple looks pink to me)

Scent (If Applicable) 
1 2 3 4 5 (4) i did also add megastrike
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Color 
1 2 3 4 5 (5) loved the color i think it will work great is most all conditions but i will prob throw it more often in stained or merky water.
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Sink Rate 
1 2 3 4 5 Didn't fish weightless so no opinion on this yet.
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Action 
1 2 3 4 5 (5) I fished one on a jig head and then the same one texas rigged I liked the action more on the jig head tho and switched back.
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Softness 
1 2 3 4 5 (4) Im not sure you could make it any softer without losing durability but i gave it a 4 just so you might give it a try
POOR - EXCELLENT 

Durability 
1 2 3 4 5 No opinion yet.
POOR - EXCELLENT 

OVERALL Rating 
1 2 3 4 5 overall i would give them a 4.5 outa 5 
POOR - EXCELLENT 
test conditions sunny temps in the low 60's fishing incomming tide from 11 to 1 water was very dirty. No fish caught, few bites while fishing it on a jig head (one good one when i wasnt paying attention, DOH) also had some machinegun type hits that must have been some bluegills pullin on the tail. hope this helps, ill get to the others next time i get some nice weather.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 4, 2008)

Still no baits


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks. I got mine yesterday, but they came dad's house. I will post a review when I actually get to fish.


----------



## little anth (Mar 4, 2008)

i will say one thing now they kinda feel too soft. i like that but you will go threw many baits when the fish are on. i havent fished em yet but when i do ill give em a good review because i cant tell yet


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

little anth said:


> i will say one thing now they kinda feel too soft. i like that but you will go threw many baits when the fish are on. i havent fished em yet but when i do ill give em a good review because i cant tell yet



I like them just because they are softer than most and even ones I made. The softer the bait, the better the action in my opinion. It's a trade off I will take for sure.

Look at senkos, Sometimes I lose those on hard casts!


----------



## SMDave (Mar 5, 2008)

Still haven't recieved them. Wrong address maybe?


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Still haven't recieved them. Wrong address maybe?



Addict told me he changed his mind and is not sending them to you. We want a new number one reviewer :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > Still haven't recieved them. Wrong address maybe?
> ...



Shhhhhhh Jim that was a private conversation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> little anth said:
> 
> 
> > i will say one thing now they kinda feel too soft. i like that but you will go threw many baits when the fish are on. i havent fished em yet but when i do ill give em a good review because i cant tell yet
> ...



I agree on the softness also. The feel of JD's baits feels very similar to the ones I order from BassSnacks.com, which are soft also (not as soft as senko's though), but it sure gives then some good action.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > SMDave said:
> ...




LMFAO! Dave is the young jedi knight, He might actually believe it. 

Dave, We are just messing with you. 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Lol just jokeing man!! i sent them out last thursday, could your mail man have delivered to the wrong house or kept them for himself?


----------



## SMDave (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know, they might've been. I did not recieve them yet though! (As in, I'm not just keeping them for myself). BA can you PM me the address you have for me now?


----------



## SMDave (Mar 6, 2008)

Still nothing... Oh well, I have your brushhogs from a while ago I will review those when I get the chance!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2008)

noooooooo they were probably too soft to even fish!!!!!!!!!! maybe ill send ya a few crinkles and mp's


----------



## SMDave (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks BA :lol:


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Im still waitin for mine..........and my beer bottles..........and my t-shirt..........*


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 7, 2008)

boathauler32 said:


> *Im still waitin for mine..........and my beer bottles..........and my t-shirt..........*



And dont forget about your house of blues shirt and your jack daniels zipp-o


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 8, 2008)

I forgive............I DONT FORGET...............................................


----------



## SMDave (Mar 20, 2008)

I got the senkos today. They look great but I am heading out right now but will be back Sunday and tell you what I think.


----------



## Shimanoman (Jun 29, 2008)

It is now almost July. 
Has anyone had any luck with these baits???
Are they now a "secret" Go-To bait???
Regards;- Shimanoman


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 30, 2008)

Shimanoman said:


> It is now almost July.
> Has anyone had any luck with these baits???
> Are they now a "secret" Go-To bait???
> Regards;- Shimanoman





I would like to think my baits have come a long way since starting this thread, and nice fish have been caught on them, I just havent posted them in the trophy room yet. One nice thing about my baits is even though the base formulas are good (and im always tweaking them to make them better) you get them how you want them softer/harder custome colors more salt/less salt ect. Where as with most custome bait guys you order from a web site from a standard color chart and a standard recipe and wait 2 weeks for your baits. I dont like working that way, i like to interact with the customer to ensure you get what you want.
If your looking for a secret go-to bait then youll want to try our crinkle cut worm, we are the only maker out there with this mold and they have caught some nice fish (again from my lack of web knowlege i have not posted em yet). Anyway enough of me tooting my own horn. Im sure that a few of the members who have caught fish on my baits will provide some feedback.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 30, 2008)

You have come a long way - all good. i use the Crinkle Worms all the time


THEY WORK!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 30, 2008)

I placed my order and received my baits within a few days. I've only got to use them once so far and it was a terrible day all around but they look awesome and I know they will catch fish. Thanks for all of your help Denny and your continued efforts on my super secret color... :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba (Jun 30, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> I placed my order and received my baits within a few days. I've only got to use them once so far and it was a terrible day all around but they look awesome and I know they will catch fish. Thanks for all of your help Denny and your continued efforts on my super secret color... :LOL2:




You've got one of those too huh? Well....I've got my name on my color! \/ 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2008)

:x


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 30, 2008)

Bubba said:


> G3_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I placed my order and received my baits within a few days. I've only got to use them once so far and it was a terrible day all around but they look awesome and I know they will catch fish. Thanks for all of your help Denny and your continued efforts on my super secret color... :LOL2:
> ...



Here is the color in question: Bubba's Golden Watermellon

Edit: Why the angry face Jim?


----------

